# Octagon Pier



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just watchin the news, said somethng about 100k to fix it? WTF, does it even cost that much to build a new one? Heck looks like it was missing a few deck boards? I dont use it but dang that seems crazy!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone know where to submit a bid? 


Im pretty sure I could do it for 10% less  lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck, ill help for 10%, lol


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i was out there about a week after the storm and it is not that bad. just put some decking down and your done. 100K! some contractor probally went out there and said "yah your foundation is screwed and its to low to the water and the bird poop over there needs cleaning that will require hazmat suits" you know that kinda B.S.


----------

